
GitHub Must Be a Free Platform - umanwizard
https://github.com/1995parham/github-do-not-ban-us/blob/master/README.md
======
hforghani
GitHub used to be an open and free platform for everyone, but it has decided
to restrict Iranian accounts from contributing and being part of the open-
source ecosystem. Although we understand GitHub might make this decision under
the pressure of US government, we were expecting more respectful action from
GitHub.

Github restricted our access to private repositories suddenly, but at very
least we wanted Github to warn us before limiting our access.

GitHub's team decided to take one step further and restrict us based on our
Nationality no matter where we are living, while they were able to just
restrict our IP addresses like other US-based companies.

thanks

------
diguifi
I know GitHub is just following US's legislation, but it should take some
legal action in order to free open source from these rules, not just stay
quiet and ban iranian coders.

#githubForEveryone

